# Why not Waze?!??



## r winch (Nov 3, 2017)

I have heard lots of debate about whether Waze is better or not for nav, etc., and I *know* there's a way to get it via the browser, but honestly, that's not really useful.

I want it for the speed trap warnings more than anything.

Can *anyone* tell me why there's no discussion about adding it to the core software?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

r winch said:


> Can *anyone* tell me why there's no discussion about adding it to the core software?


There have been a lot of people asking for Android Auto or Apple CarPlay. Does that count?

I've been renting a Polestar 2. This runs Android Automotive for its Nav/Entertainment computer (not to be confused with Android Auto - great naming choices there, Google!). Therefore it runs lots of Android programs (like Google Maps, YouTube Music, etc) natively. I tried to install Waze on it, but apparently Google hasn't yet ported Waze to their Android Automotive platform, which seems like a HUGE oversight. If Google hasn't even bothered to port Waze to the Automotive OS that THEY THEMSELVES WROTE, then I don't think there's any hope for them to ever port Waze to Tesla's system.


----------



## wa4yih (3 mo ago)

Asking for it just to evade the police sounds slightly questionable.


----------



## r winch (Nov 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> There have been a lot of people asking for Android Auto or Apple CarPlay. Does that count?


I'm a SW engineer; I'm pretty sure they _can't_ do that technically. But I'd be thrilled to have Apple CarPlay, but again, mostly for Waze.


----------



## r winch (Nov 3, 2017)

wa4yih said:


> Asking for it just to evade the police sounds slightly questionable.


Well, Waze does a lot more than that. But it does show speed traps, which I appreciate. Just being honest.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

wa4yih said:


> Asking for it just to evade the police sounds slightly questionable.


I don't think anybody uses that feature to "evade" the police. They just want to know where the speed traps are set up.


----------



## r winch (Nov 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> I don't think anybody uses that feature to "evade" the police...


Yes, sorry, poor choice of words on my part. I edited my post to make it clear I'm not looking to plan a getaway from a bank robbery


----------



## philshow (Jul 6, 2019)

I agree - Waze is FAR superior at rerouting me for traffic and conjestion than the standard built-in system. Saves me lots of time. It seems very arrogant of Tesla not to allow me to utilize best-in-class navigation. Requires an ugly phone mount to use Waze on my daily commute. This kind of feature is really table stakes in today's luxury automotive offering and Tesla is being stubborn not to let us have the same.


----------



## BrianC (Aug 14, 2021)

So the bad news here is I think Waze is on borrowed time. I too love Waze and used it extensively before getting my Y. However I recently read an article (Google’s cost-cutters come for Waze, will lose status as independent company) that makes me believe the Mothership is going to wind it down, since they have pulled many of its features into Maps. Google goes out of their way to say they are not killing the app, but I interpret that as spin so people don't jump to another company's service. From Tesla's point of view it wouldn't make sense to port an app over that has an expiration date. Of course, I would love to see Waze in my car, and really hope my reading between the lines is wrong.


----------



## r winch (Nov 3, 2017)

BrianC said:


> So the bad news here is I think Waze is on borrowed time...


Makes sense. But I bet Google Maps will never add the speed trap feature 😞


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

For over 4 years of Tesla ownership I've been vocal and supportive of Tesla for not embracing CarPlay or Android Auto. Now driving a Lightning with CarPlay, I will will re up my support for Tesla's interface and not embracing the two phone interfaces.

I know part of my dislike is the horrid and slow computer and GUI Ford supports. It's clunky, slow and overall the most negative part of owning the truck. I still see no need for CarPlay. Tesla had 99% of it covered and has done it better than Ford for sure and from what I last saw GM too. I'm rarely ever in any other brand. 

I'm still 100% voting for keeping some phone OS out of my auto, just no need in any way for my uses. Give me the Tesla computer, interface, updatability and support any day of the year.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

r winch said:


> Makes sense. But I bet Google Maps will never add the speed trap feature 😞


I've had Google Maps alert me of upcoming speed traps many times.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> I know part of my dislike is the horrid and slow computer and GUI Ford supports.


Counterpoint: Polestar uses Android Automotive for their system, and it was pretty good. You could install all kinds of Android apps directly (strangely, not Waze).
But yes, the CPU was quite lacking - it felt like it was running on a 5-10 year old phone.


----------

